# please help 95 ka24e hard body no power



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

just did tune up new fuel pump and fuel filter wires plugs distributer cap and rotor. running great for a few weeks then took it on a 2 hour drive near the end it started to backfire a bit and was continuing to run alright but just slowly began to slow down and backfired more and would not put out any power. pulled over and it died and thinking it was overheating opened the hood and the exhaust was glowing red it was so hot. however the engine didnt overheat. it still starts just fine but idles rough and will not put out much power barely enough to reach 20mph chain seems tight cam looks clean any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*more info*

95 2wd ka24e extended cab all stock pulled out air box and tube to filter box when i got the truck (had holes any ways)


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes..

it sounds like you are running rich and clogged up the cat...


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*cat is clean*

I thought that it might be the cat so i pulled it and it was clean just to be certain i left it off to see how it would do and it still had no power.


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*tried to read codes but had trouble figuring it out*

it did the mode flash then a series of flashes red and green simultaniously for 1 flash then 2 flashes 3 flashes and 4 and 5 all with red and green simultaniously.


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

the injectors seem to be working alright theyre all sending fuel through im currently in the middle of nowhere so i dont have any way i know of to test how much theyre putting out but like i said it runnes just fine


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the exhaust manifold is glowing red, this indicates an extremely lean mixture. Check for a major vacuum leak in the intake system; use a vacuum gauge; with the motor fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be at least 21 InHg.


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*truck also does not want to go beyond 3000 rpm*

have replaced most of the vacuum lines and checked much of the egr system and have found most of it working alright. i dont have a vacuum tester is there any way to test it without a vacuum tester or to cobble one together


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*also found some chalky buildup in vacuum lines in the egr system*

possibly from old lines i blew it out of the egr equipment and replaced the affected lines. checked the sensor on the throttle body and blew it out with canned air. any body have an idea cause i cant find any vacuum leaks anymore.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Dude the exhaust manifold was glowing red? Holy Sh*t.....

I have seen that i race cars, but a nissan truck.. WOW!

I wish i hada clue.... sorry but i dont..

good luck...:wtf:


----------



## half pint (Aug 28, 2009)

*did compression test and its running correct compression*

vaccuum or fuel i guess


----------

